
TIL: Hundreds of software developers needed in Remote, OR USA - jyriand
For a long time i didn’t understand why lot of job offers required you to work Remotely OR in USA. Isn’t USA also part of remote? Actually OR stands for Oregon and people use this location because job sites do not offer options a remote.
======
timmysaw
Uh... there are most certainly not hundreds of software jobs in Remote, OR.
That would be a place barely more than a wide spot in the road. Entirely
befitting of its name, it is left of nowhere. I have no doubt it lacks ANY
form of high speed internet access.

The read on these offers should be you could work offshore or domestically.

------
yesenadam
I really like the idea of a "TIL" category in "ask", just like this. Nice
work.

